# Kitty Litter Cake Recipie



## Trinidee (Sep 28, 2004)

I think that it sounds funny!!!It made me laugh!!!
It would be great to see what your guests think.

Happy Haunting!!!


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

Someone brought that to my party last year and it was sooo gross, even for me!! I think the worst part is the shaped tootsie rolls! 
Maybe its because I have cats and have to clean the litter box everyday, but I couldn't bring myself to try that one!

"Beware the Jabberwock, my son! The jaws that bite, the claws that catch! Beware the Jubjub bird, and shun the frumious Bandersnatch!"


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

LOL actually, a friend of mine's mother made this for one of my Party/Haunts that my friends and I had and she spent so much time and effort on it, it looked REAL. And no one wanted to try it when she brought it over.  My mom did. She said it was just a cake and she wasn't afraid. Grossed out everybody.

"Oh look, another glorious morning. It makes me SICK!" - Winifred Sanderson








My Halloween Galleries


----------



## mere (Sep 28, 2003)

ive had it, and it actually tastes really good!


----------



## Booterbunz (Sep 24, 2004)

The kittie litter cake looks exactly like my cats' box! I made this a few weeks ago for some "church folks"..hehe, and they were looking at me REALLY odd. It tastes really good though, I suggest it for any party! If anything, it's at least a conversation starter! LOL



Send..more..brains


----------



## Dead Pilot (Sep 2, 2004)

That is too gross![xx(] I'll have to try that and serve it along with the jello-brain. But, who would come up with such a nasty, vile concept? And where is their website or cookbook? I've got to know[]

"If it my time to go, it's my time to go. If it's my captains time to go - well, I guess it's my time to go too."


----------



## Trinidee (Sep 28, 2004)

Iam excitted my friend is making it for my party!!Horay!!something gross and nasty

Happy Haunting!!!


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Let us know how it turns out Trin! I think I am gonna be making a different cake this year! Will post the recipie for that also soon.

"Oh look, another glorious morning. It makes me SICK!" - Winifred Sanderson








My Halloween Galleries


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Good News!
I've been after my partner to use this recipe as a prop in the waiting area. This morning she gave in! Each year she's dressed as a witch monitoring behavior and distributing the treats in the waiting room. We also have various displays inside the waiting room, but the offering of a choice between a regular treat and Kitty Do-do will be the piece de resistance. Picture this: Just before the enter the first tunnel, the Witch offers them the option of a conventional treat or, holding the litter box up to her face, taking a deep whiff of this delicious appetizer, and then reaching in and helping herself to one! Oh, I gotta get a video of that!

Thanks, CreepyKitty!

Wolfman


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

That is a great idea Wolfman!! The thought of it is making me cringe! So I am sure it will go over as a great gross-out for your haunt. I never even thought of using it for a gross factor during a haunt. Let us know how it turns out!

"Oh look, another glorious morning. It makes me SICK!" - Winifred Sanderson








My Halloween Galleries


----------

